# Recommend me a leather strap



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I have got a gold plated Tissot Visodate with a white face and the standard strap is a bit dodgy as it keeps popping loose.

Any thoughts on what leather strap I should fit to it? I am quite liking a lighter, more tan looking strap at the moment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Or not.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Any preference of material? Thickness? Style? Or no idea....?

I like Hirsch, they make a wide variety of budget and fancy straps. Hadley-Roma make some budget-minded straps. Rios 1931 make some very nice ones. I generally fit a deployant clasp to mine, the best I've used are made by Hirsch. I like their single-fold "sport" friction clasp for minimal bulk and a nice natural curve that matches my small-to-medium wrist.

Watch Obsession in the UK have done right by me, but others here have crossed swords with Gary, maybe shop around. Why not browse the Hirsch line and then ask if any of us have the models you like. I have Hirsch Leonardos (shark, nappa leather), Duke, Lord (leather hinged deployant), and an old croc dress watch strap. All fine straps.

Oh, if it's the Tissot deployant clasp that keeps popping open, but you don't dislike the Tissot strap (I have one on my Tissot TXL), then just shop for a Hirsch or H-R deployant. Don't go cheap and buy some noname POS from eBay, get a name brand. Actually, go directly to Hirsch, I have a couple of H-R clasps and they don't impress me.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Perfect strap already. If it's popping loose then check the clasp and maybe upgrade it for a more robust deployant. If you want a change though I think ostrich would suit that well :0


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Addendum: If the clasp is popping open a lot, are you wearing the watch tight on your wrist? You shouldn't. You should be able to get a pinky finger underneath the strap when worn IMHO.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Addendum: If the clasp is popping open a lot, are you wearing the watch tight on your wrist? You shouldn't. You should be able to get a pinky finger underneath the strap when worn IMHO.


 Yep. Good point! They can quite easily pop if too tight.... normally when you flex your wrist.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@KO_81 I have/had a Tissot deployant clasp and they are very poor. I got a couple of replacements under warranty which weren't any better. They eventually gave me a new strap with buckle to match the watch. If the watch is new, get in touch with them and let them know. It's a shame that a decent watch is spoiled by a [email protected] clasp.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

After much deliberation I decided on this XXL leather strap from eBay a few weeks ago. Good quality for the price and the colour suits in very nicely I think. It's a lovely rich brown/red.

Will keep the original strap until I decide what to do with it but for now I am loving this:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like a perfect solution, and the colour matches the watch well, nice one mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A fine choice.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Perfect fit!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@KO_81 yes, that works really well :yes:


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

I would maybe say looking at pics you may be wearing it a bit right? Shouldn't be distorting the skin on your wrist


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep. Better try it on the left.



Badman67 said:


> I would maybe say looking at pics you may be wearing it a bit right? Shouldn't be distorting the skin on your wrist


----------

